# Genworth Financial US:GNW



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

Just had a huge 2 day move and broke through 52 week high. Any takers?


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked interesting. 

I read this article Sunday night 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...offers-investors-hidden-value/article9251576/


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A Canadian housing analyst indicated that he wouldn't be surprised if Genworth went to zero in the event the Canadian housing market corrects.

His rationale is that Genworth is more expensive than CMHC, so Genworth's customers are only those that did not qualify for CMHC or would not get past their underwriting standards. Thus, if Genworth's book is of dodgy quality mortgages and they are only insuring the top 10% or so of LTV, then their capital can go up in a puff of smoke with a moderate home price decline.

I'd be hesitant, I think...

Ah, I see you meant Genworth US. That might be a different situation. I'd be cautious about Genworth Canada.


----------

